# Ready to spawn!



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

*Ready to spawn; advice for second post?*

My CT metallic blue male and combtail purple/blue female are ready. c:
He has a nice bubble nest ready, and she's showing vertical bars. 
This is exciting. It's the first time I've had bettas ready to spawn~
I'll post pictures if they do!


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, nothing yet.
The male keeps following her around and flaring at her. She's not the bravest girl that I have, so naturally, she doesn't stick around to see if he'll nip.
I have noticed that she gets braver directly after feeding, and tries to follow him around a bit. Hopefully something will happen soon. Any advice?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

i have the same thing.. but I'm waiting to get the 10 gal.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

As long as she has plenty of hiding places if he does get rough with her, she should come around and stay under the nest with him for longer and longer periods unless he attacks her and chases her off. If he either gets too aggressive or doesn't make a bubblenest I put a small mirror next to where you want him to make a nest. I guess it's a territorial or competition thing but it takes the attention off of the female and makes him want to impress the other male and make a bigger nest which then impresses the female.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, she does sometimes go and stay under the bubble nest, but he's not under it with her. If she approaches him, he flares at her, but he hasn't been chasing after her as much. I do hold a mirror up to the glass every now and then, and he flares at it. 
He does have a bubble nest built, but he hasn't been maintaining it as much. Hopefully something will happen by the time I get home tomorrow.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Good Luck. Breeding is rewarding and also very frustating when it doesnt happen. I had a pair I bought on aquabid and they didnt breed. The male made a nest and female had vertical bars. I think conditioning is very important. they may not have been healthy/fit enough for breeding. My spawns are 50/50 so far. I hope urs werks better than mines.


----------

